# Best Photo Comp.~ Round 4 - DRAGONS



## zen (May 24, 2006)

*Dragons* is the subject of this round of the Photo Comp.
Entries will be judged by members via a poll.
Max. of 20 entries due to poll limit. 

Most of you probably know the deal by now - 

Must be your own original photograph (or on behalf)
Please reduce your pic to about 600 x 450 pixels (or send me the pics & I'll reduce them)
One entry/member
Title your work (optional)
No prize but pride 

Enjoy


----------



## jordo (May 24, 2006)

Heres one of my female beardy enjoy.


----------



## swampie (May 24, 2006)

Heres a pic of young beardie that i bred last season .


----------



## OuZo (May 24, 2006)

My netted boy Tom who sadly died a few months ago


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 24, 2006)

this water dragon that hung around the park,crappy photo dosnt do this guy justice


----------



## alexr (May 24, 2006)

*Spike*

Spike on the prowl


----------



## beknluke (May 24, 2006)

I've got too many to choose from lol
But here's one of Opal:


----------



## junglemad (May 24, 2006)

Here is a wild angle head


----------



## Blackdog (May 24, 2006)

Wild EWd from Carnarvon Gorge.


----------



## Davem54 (May 24, 2006)

A wild one so not as pretty as some.


----------



## Fireblade (May 24, 2006)

beardy with attitude


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

My GWD female, she doesnt like the camera but decided to smile anyway.


----------



## coppa (May 24, 2006)

ahuh!! found this one not great but or well


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2006)

Here's my "Pewter" morph Moloch Horridus


----------



## pugsly (May 24, 2006)

mmmm Decisions decisions..

Ok its out of these 3..






This one..






Na.. I think it will be this one! Love water dragons..


----------



## coppa (May 24, 2006)

hey pugs gotta be the water dragon for sure!! :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 24, 2006)

The wild spinipes does it for me


----------



## junglemad (May 25, 2006)

was hard to spot the first one then they seemed everywhere...here is another for u afro


----------



## Pricey (May 25, 2006)

*Angle Headed Dragon*

Wild Washpool NP Southern Angle headed Dragon


----------



## Pricey (May 25, 2006)

Hey I have posted a picture, it is really big. Can anyone resize it for me? Please...


----------



## krusty (May 25, 2006)

there are some realy nice pics here,weldone to all.


----------



## Saz (May 25, 2006)

Juvenile H.spinipes - This one is a handful, VERY feisty, and launches herself at me with mouth wide open. She thinks it's scary, but actually it's really cute!!


----------



## Stevo (May 25, 2006)

Heres one


----------



## tiff (May 25, 2006)

Found this little thing while hiking around Katoomba, Blue Mountains. Anybody know what he is? I was thinking a Tawny, but didn't think that they reached that area. I was lucky to spot him, let alone catch him, he was only about 5cm TL!


----------



## Possum (May 25, 2006)

*DRAGONS*

Aw, so cute Tiff!
Lucky thing.


----------



## Stevo (May 25, 2006)

One more just in case......................


----------



## OuZo (May 25, 2006)

Hey Pugs is that a Water Dragon or a Velociraptor in your last pic? :lol: I'd be wary of that one if I were you...he looks like he just stepped off the set of Jurassic Park


----------



## BeardyBen (May 25, 2006)

Posted this before but i love this pic  this is Ziggy my male central BD


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)




----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

That's 19 entries so far - only 1 place left!
Great entries everybody.


Tiff, that's a hatchling Mountain Dragon - _Rankinia diemensis_.


----------



## beknluke (May 25, 2006)

Is it one entry per member? Or more? Coz I have another 2 that I could throw in for good measure


----------



## BeardyBen (May 25, 2006)

throw them in bek  just for viewing pleasure


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

Bek, yes it's only one pic each.

If you put more pics up, let us know which one you want to enter.


Cheers zen


----------



## tiff (May 25, 2006)

Well there you go, I have seen a mountain dragon! Thanks Zen!

Stunning photos guys, I love these photo comp threads


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

My pleasure Tiff.  
I'm glad you're enjoying these threads so much


----------



## soulweaver (May 25, 2006)

is there any point? i think afro's is pretty good  

but i would vote for jacky dragon!!


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2006)

Well I don't have too many dragon photo's but here's a couple.


----------



## OuZo (May 25, 2006)

Holy crapsicles boa man...thats the nicest Anglie I've ever seen! Is she yours?


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

They're great shots Boa. Superb quality photographs 8) 
Great colour & very crisp.

What model camera did you take them with :?: 

That's our 20 ! *This round is now closed*. We have our quota.
Thanks for the good turnout folks  




> is there any point?


Soulweaver, it's just a friendly competition in order to see peoples best pics & to share them. 
The concept was born out of record high attendance online but not many interesting threads at the time with virtually no pics.
Fuscus commented that it was a shame, so I thought this would be a good idea :idea:

There's some great pics being entered that people seem to be enjoying  


Oh and thanks for the Jacky vote. Can you pick it's gender?


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Zen, I do try ;-)
I use a Nikon D70s.


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Boa.
That's it then, I'm getting one of those toys 8) 
What lens did you use?

I assume that the first pic is a _Hypsilurus spinipes_?
I agree with Ouzo, it's the most attractive specimen I've ever seen  

Which one do you want to enter, or do I have to choose?
An unenviable task. :?


----------



## Pricey (May 25, 2006)

zen said:


> They're great shots Boa. Superb quality photographs 8)
> Great colour & very crisp.
> 
> What model camera did you take them with :?:
> ...



It's a Male Jacky.


----------



## zen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Pricey, how could you tell?


----------



## jordo (May 25, 2006)

Great pics everyone.
Stevo that gippy should be wearing a mini bluey


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2006)

You can't go past them, it was the pick of the bunch when I was looking for a new camera. I mostly use a Nikkor 60mm Macro lens for those shots but I have 4 lenses of various sizes.

I think I will choose the Angle Head thanks. 



zen said:


> Thanks Boa.
> That's it then, I'm getting one of those toys 8)
> What lens did you use?
> 
> ...


----------



## mz (May 25, 2006)

A baby black soil dragon



(edit: whoops managed to skip page 2 there... oh well)


----------



## NinaPeas (May 25, 2006)

Can I please go outside mum!


----------



## pugsly (May 25, 2006)

"Hey Pugs is that a Water Dragon or a Velociraptor in your last pic?"

LOL Alexr said the same thing when i sent him the photo, baby waters are gorgeuos.. well they all are actually!

Great shots, these comps get better and better! Nice work everyone!


----------



## pugsly (May 25, 2006)

Few more just for fun












Check out the hands.. Excellent Smithers..


----------



## OuZo (May 25, 2006)

Ok just for the hell of it...


----------



## Lizzgal (May 25, 2006)

*Photo*

Yin and Yang??


----------



## Lizzgal (May 25, 2006)

*Photo*

Yin and Yang??


----------



## beknluke (May 25, 2006)

Awwww, ok 

(By the way, my entry is the first one that I had up of Opal)



















































Enough?? :lol:
Bex


----------



## Springherp (May 25, 2006)

Gidday all,

unfortunately I can't see all the pics posted (dial up :evil: ) I'm sure there's some good ones though.
This photo is a big male jacky dragon photographed in the Blue Mountains several years ago.


----------



## MannyM (May 26, 2006)

Some nice beardies there. Makes my girls look absolutely dull.


----------



## beknluke (May 26, 2006)

I think that any dragon is a beautiful one Manny 
No such thing as a dull one - their personality makes up for it


----------



## MannyM (May 26, 2006)

True... although now they're lazy, SO lazy, so they're not even getting the personality aspect going for them 

I'll have to upload a recent pic to add to this thing.


----------



## sobrien (May 26, 2006)

Gippie Male


----------



## sobrien (May 26, 2006)

same fella


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2006)

Here is a pic that I have put up before of our breeding male 'Yellowbeard'.
We love him.


----------



## Lucas (May 26, 2006)

Pugsly, that top pic of the Water Dragon is bloody great.


----------



## Lizzgal (May 27, 2006)

*Ying and Yang*

Ying and Yang??


----------



## Lizzgal (May 27, 2006)

My baby beardies


----------



## pugsly (May 28, 2006)

Thanks mate, there very photogenic.. Great lizards all round actually.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 28, 2006)

My Easterns
(Turbo and Bitey)


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

Due to the overwhelming response to this round, I'll try to put up a second part to include the late entries.
We can take some more entries then to top it up, if you missed out on getting in the first 20. 
So if you haven't entered a pic yet, go for it.


Cheers Zen


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

Any takers?


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 6, 2006)

Well if you insist ZEN


----------



## jessop (Jul 6, 2006)

*.*

i posted this before can i still enter?


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

That's a brilliant shot Glimmerman 8) 
As good as it gets IMO. 
It's in good company with some great shots entered in this round. 


Yep Jessop, no worries, as you haven't entered a pic in this round it's cool. 
BTW, what species is it? Very cute


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

We've got 12 entries now for the second part of Round 4.
So we can take another 8, as there's a poll limit of 20.

Keep 'em comin' guys 8)


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 6, 2006)

hey zen, if youve included one of my previous pics can i change it to this one?
its my smaller male eastern (Bitey) on the water wall in his enclosure....





cheers!
Matt


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

Sure thing Matt. I was going to put your other EWD in but this pic is much better. It has much better light and colour. Good decision. 

By the way, it's a very handsome specimen you have there. White faced males like this specimen are stunning. 8)


----------



## zen (Jul 6, 2006)

7 places left guys.


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

As soon as I get home in the morning I'll try to remember to get the camera out.
I keep missing out on these comps because I'm too lazy to get good pics.


----------



## Saz (Jul 6, 2006)

I did post very early on in this thread, but here's a very cute shot. I did post it recently on another thread though. This one is currently my screensaver at work, and everybody keeps enquiring about it!!


----------



## Rennie (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shot Saz!


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah that's a ripper Saz!

As this round is broken up into two parts, you can have an entry in both.
Double your chances of winning :wink:


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

8)


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Jacko_Gecko (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice one Saz thats a brillant shot!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rennie (Jul 7, 2006)

Here you go, not very good compared to most of the rest.
Feel free to cut a little bit of the top and bottom to shorten it zen.


----------



## pugsly (Jul 7, 2006)

That Thorny is awesome! Great shot!


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree Steve, that Thorny Devil pic is just BRILLIANT !!
You've got some serious competition now mate :wink: 

Pike, I assume you'll be entering the Moloch. 8) 
The standard was high but you just raised the bar even higher with that pearler!
*Sensational* shot. A hard act to follow.
I can crop it at the top &amp; bottom to make it even better if you want?


Nice one Rennie, thanks for joining in.
Your composition is very good IMO. 
Maybe just a little cropped off the bottom &amp; it'll be sweet.
btw, what sort of beardy is it?

5 more places left in this round.


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah no worries enter the thorny, that was on the side of the barkly hwy at night.


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a very cute pic of them all sitting around like that.


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

4 places left in this round of best dragon pic.


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 7, 2006)

wild ewd from blue mountains


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

8) That's a very handsome Eastern Water Dragon there. I love the white-faced, blood-red chested male Easterns. One of our most impressive dragons for sure. Also the biggest, though to be pedantic, its very close relative _howittii_ is reportedly slightly bigger.
Good shot of it too Newtosnakes. Well done! You should always get extra points for a pic of a wild specimen IMO.

Only 3 more spaces left. 
Please ad them to the other thread.
By the way, if you had a photo in the early part of the Best Dragon Pic thread, you can add another to be in part 2.


----------



## zen (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mountain Dragon*

Mountain Dragon - _Rankinia diemensis _


----------



## zen (Jul 8, 2006)

Correction. Add pics here in this thread. oops I'm getting confused myself back there between the two threads. 

We can take another 2 more pics. 
Any takers?


----------



## Rossagon (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I put this one in another thread, but I might as well add it here as well 




Cheers Rossco.


----------



## junglemad (Jul 8, 2006)

I found this guy when we were walking through King's Canyon NT


----------



## zen (Jul 8, 2006)

Good shots guys.

Junglemad. You've already got a pic of a wild Anglehead in part 2 of this round, so you'll have to choose.

So that means that *we can take one more entry *into this round of the comp.


Cheers, zen


----------



## newtosnakes (Jul 8, 2006)

This is not an entry pic, but a full body pic of the EWD I put up before. There were quite a few around but this guy had the deepest red on his chest! He was beautiful....


----------



## zen (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a beaut specimen there Newtosnakes. 
I love the golden yellow on the back.
There's something magestic about seeing a wild herp. He looks almost noble.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 8, 2006)

It looks a bit tinny to me Afro!



africancichlidau said:


> Here's my "Pewter" morph Moloch Horridus


----------



## zen (Jul 8, 2006)

No more entries - 19 will do for part b, which is a total of 39 entries into Round 4 - Best Dragons.

Good effort guys. Thanks for your contributions.

The poll is up now. Enjoy!


----------



## ex1dic (Jul 9, 2006)

*pbd!*

new camera, new pygmys


----------

